# Capturing DV - I cannot record audio from the camera.



## allthingsmainy (Jun 18, 2020)

The camera is recognized and video can be captured but there is no option to choose the audio coming from the camera.

I am connected to the computer through an IEEE-1394 Firewire Cable which I not passes audio because I have tested it in other apps.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## cindydoo22 (Jun 22, 2020)

Will this be your only mic source - camcorder mics are not very good. But if you want it, you'll need get out the miniature plug AV cable with the audio video RCA ends that came with the camcorder and then use like a beringer analog to digital converter usb to get your audio. Maybe better to get a nice usb mic. Not sure what you're trying to record, if just you, then your computer laptop mic is no worse. But if you are using the camera to stream like a servoce or meeting, then you wil need a different directional audio source.


----------



## mark_hammo (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi. very similar problem. Im using a Sony camcorder and connecting it to my Mac using a composite to USB cable set up. The video records fine and the sound plays through the Mac speakers, it just doesnt record. The sound is also slightly distorted through the Mac speakers.


----------



## #_I_can_solve_it_# (Oct 24, 2020)

You guys are wasting your time ...the only best way to convert DV camera footage via firewire or usb is as follows :

I use linux:

1. install DVGRAB and use this to record your DV video via firewire or usb onto your hard drive in .dv format which is raw.

2. Because a 60 min sp tape the size of the recording will be between 13-15 gigabytes ....large isn't it !

3. Using the program FFMPEG convert the .dv file to the format of your choice .mp4 .mkv.....

I have managed to compress a 13.5gig .dv video to 1.5gig .mp4 and .mkv with very little loss....you just need a good cpu or even better render it through your GPU if you have a good graphics card ..I use a NVIDIA card and used it with 264_nvenc  encoder I installed via ffmpeg .....you will have to learn how to use both dvgrab and ffmpeg and install the 264_nvenc encoder,  it's not difficult at all


----------



## #_I_can_solve_it_# (Oct 24, 2020)

You guys are wasting your time ...the only best way to convert DV camera footage via firewire or usb is as follows :

I use linux:

1. install DVGRAB and use this to record your DV video via firewire or usb onto your hard drive which will be in .dv format which is raw....just make sure that your camcoder has usb /firewire "STREAMING" set to "ON" position.

2. Because a 60 min sp tape the size of the recording will be between 13-15 gigabytes ....large isn't it !

3. Using the program FFMPEG convert the .dv file to the format of your choice .mp4 .mkv.....

I have managed to compress a 13.5gig .dv video to 1.5gig .mp4 and .mkv with very little loss....you just need a good cpu or even better render it through your GPU if you have a good graphics card ..I use a NVIDIA card and used it with 264_nvenc  encoder I installed via ffmpeg .....you will have to learn how to use both dvgrab and ffmpeg and install the 264_nvenc encoder,  it's not difficult at all


----------



## #_I_can_solve_it_# (Oct 24, 2020)

One of the major drawbacks of using Windows and it's video software is that it takes up at least 45 % or More CPU processing alone ,just for the o/s and other programs ....this leaves 55-50% for video conversion which is prone to blips and errors in the recording. ......

Linux is way more efficient and only takes up max of 10% for the o/s and other programs leaving 90-95% for video rendering ...hence the video quality will be smooth and crisp.

Just learn linux , ffmpeg and dvgrab and you will get very good video quality indeed


----------



## #_I_can_solve_it_# (Oct 24, 2020)

HERE YOU CAN GET STARTED :






						dvgrab(1) - Linux man page
					

dvgrab is a program that captures DV or HDV (MPEG2-TS) video and audio data from digital camcorders via FireWire (IEEE 1394).




					linux.die.net
				









						FFmpeg
					






					ffmpeg.org
				






			Using FFmpeg with NVIDIA GPU Hardware Acceleration :: NVIDIA Video Codec SDK Documentation
		


As for linux there plenty of youtube videos for beginners


----------



## #_I_can_solve_it_# (Oct 24, 2020)

Logical Increments PC Buying Guide
					

Helping you build a PC, at any budget.




					www.logicalincrements.com


----------



## sinfulfartzilla (Mar 8, 2021)

#_I_can_solve_it_# said:


> You guys are wasting your time ...the only best way to convert DV camera footage via firewire or usb is as follows :



Your post overall seems not helpful and counter productive. At first I thought you were a bot. The user is requesting help getting firewire capture to be fully functional on their machine.



#_I_can_solve_it_# said:


> I use linux:



This is Mac support section. It is great that you are finding success using Linux. Telling someone to switch operating systems could be seen as not helpful. My entire workflow is in OS X, switching operating systems would be less than ideal.



#_I_can_solve_it_# said:


> One of the major drawbacks of using Windows and it's video software is that it takes up at least 45 % or More CPU processing alone ,just for the o/s and other programs ....this leaves 55-50% for video conversion which is prone to blips and errors in the recording. ......



Once again Mac support. From my testing, I could not get firewire capture working in OBS Studio on Windows working period.  I can only get firewire working using OBS classic, and that is not ideal.

I am too experiencing this issue getting audio captured from my camcorder using firewire.  I am not archiving the footage so I would prefer to the raw dv stream working within OBS.


----------

